# Momentus swing trainer



## Enter Sandman (Apr 30, 2007)

Just got this on order to improve my swing and muscle memory etc.

Anybody on here using one at all ?


----------



## BrianMcG (Apr 7, 2007)

I have one and use it often. See my more detailed answer here:
http://www.golfforum.com/golf-tips/2440-swing-trainers-gimmick-good.html


----------



## gumbo (Mar 9, 2007)

just watched golf night on sky sports and they spoke to Lee Westwood. he had one in his bag, so it must be usefull!


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

BrianMcG said:


> I have one and use it often. See my more detailed answer here:
> http://www.golfforum.com/golf-tips/2440-swing-trainers-gimmick-good.html



Hey, 

I too have one. I often used it and used it on the fairway, as warm up.


----------



## mkoreiwo (Jan 8, 2007)

Ditto, I take mine with me to the range everytime I go. Really a great tool


----------

